# shotgun shell reloading



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am thinking about starting to reloading for shotguns,
My questions are what press to buy, I wish I could get a Dillion but they are to much $$$$,
is it has tricky as everyone says it is?
any advice would be great and thanks in advance.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

It isn't very tricky.
In many ways, shotshell reloading is simpler than metallic reloading.
If you don't want to mess with load development, you don't have to.

Figure out what hull you'll be using.
Find a recipe for the shot charge you want.
Buy the corresponding powder and wads.

Press recommendations are dependent on how much you intend to load (say, in a year), and what quantities you'll load at one time.
Even though the only shotshell press I own is a Lee Load-All (original), I'll be the first to say it is a poor excuse for a reloading press. It's an absolute joke. ...But, it does get the job done. But, if you're a high volume shooter, it shouldn't even be a consideration. So, some info on how much you shoot will help other members make their recommendations.

Before you buy a press, take a good look at component prices and availability. If you're loading run-of-the-mill loads for 12 ga, or even 20 ga, you'll _barely_ beat the cost of cheap factory ammo. 
Primers are cheap.
Wads are cheap.
Even primed hulls are arguably cheap.
But, shot is _expensive_.

You really need to shop around and/or buy in bulk (100+ pounds at a time) to get a good deal. 
Or... you can use reclaimed shot (lead shot loads), to save a bit. About 90% of my shot shells are loaded with reclaimed shot. I pay $0.70 to $0.90 per lb, and it patterns better than virgin shot in several loads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought I wanted to start loading shotshells and then started reading up on it and the overall cry was it isn't worth the cost because component cost isn't saving you much money except for steel shot. So unless you are shooting a lot of steel shot, it probably isn't worth it to you. Its been a couple of years since I started to think about this, but that argument pretty much put it on the back burner for me.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Steel shot is what I would be reloading.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

What gauge?
What size? (2-1/2", 2-3/4", 3", 3.5", etc)
How many shells per year?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been reloading shot shells for years. Here are some observations . First, I have on a couple of occasions done some math and figured cost of reloading vs buying shot shell and I figure I reload for roughly half the cost of buying shells. So cost savings after initial purchase of a press depends on how much you shoot. You can figure out how many shells it will take to break even then it will be about a 40 to 50 percent saving after that. I started with a single stage press then a few years ago I upgraded to a multi stage press with mixed reviews. The multi stage press puts out a lot of shells in a short time so long as everything goes well but if something go wrong it takes a lot of time to get back on track and some shells are usually waisted in the process. I sometimes think about going back to a single stage press. To start out I would recommend starting with a single stage until you get some experience. My 2 cents.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Addendum: The above math was for lead shot. I have never reloaded steel shot so the savings may be different.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have tons of shot I bought in the early 80's that I havent used since I quit reloading shotgun. Maybe I should weigh it and sell it. Lots of stuff I dont think people would use anymore in the non-toxic world. Lots of #BB, #Copper Plated BB, #0 & #00Buckshot, #6's etc. I gotta dig it out and see whats left.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Mec 600 Jr. if you're loading light lead loads for clay bird shooting or general messing around. It's fool proof and fairly fast without being complex. The components you use are restricted because the powder and shot charges are only adjustable by interchanging the charge bar. Before my shotgun shooting slowed down I also used reclaimed shot.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

I have relaoded a fair amount of 12 ga shells over the years, and have done almost all of it on a MEC 600 jr. A single stage that can't be beat for the price and quality, IMO. It's really a simple process, but don't let that make you too complacent about it, it is still reloading after all. Just the other night I was in the basement reloading some shell for the fire dept turkey shoot when my wife came in to visit with me. She watched for a few minutes then started to ask ?'s about what, why, when, ect. So being the obedient husband I started to explain how, what, why, when, ect. and promptly dumped a powder charge all over the place. It is a little more "controlled" if you will, than metallic reloading. As in the process makes it almost impossible to throw a double powder charge into a shell. Maybe the worst thing you can do is forget to put a wad in... No wait a single #8 shot in your priming step would be worse. Just get with someone that has relaoded and get some training and you'll get a better understanding, and be able to make an informed decision for yourself. Myself I don't always relaod for the cost savings of doing it, it's kinda theraputic to go into the basement and build bullets/shells. Plus its kinda cool to say that you shot a turkey with a 2 3/4 #5 hand load from your basement. Remember "it's not about the destination, it's the journey".


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I load a ton of shot shells! (Lead Only). I have 4 Mec 600 Jr. presses for my 4 diff ga. 12, 20, 28 & .410 bore. Have literately loaded hundred of thousands of shells on them & they still work flawlessly. The cost of lead is driving the cost up but you can still load 12 ga. for around $3.50 a box. As you get to the smaller ga. it is much more savings .410 bore loads for just under $2.00 a box.

I looked into loading steel & if you watch end of season sales or classified adds you can not load cheaper. In the last 10 years I have not paid over $9.00 a box for steel & most of the time much much lower.


----------

